

The Internet is incomplete, says its co-designer, Vinton Cerf - etal
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9134246

======
vchakra
I thought Vint Cerf was a german Wind Surfer.

------
karanbhangui
What does the other co-designer, Al Gore, think?

